# Geld verdienen mit ebay (noch)mal anders



## raundsi (2 Januar 2014)

ebay-Abmahnungen sind ja ein alter Hut. Aber dass Leute auf die Idee kommen, massenweise Kleinstgebote auf hochwertige Artikel abzugeben, um auf einen Auktionsabbruch zu lauern und dann auf Schadensersatz zu klagen, ist mir neu:

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread_8322p1

Und hier eine gute Beschreibung von User "laboe":

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread_8107p6


----------



## Teleton (2 Januar 2014)

Doch das Geschäftsmodel gibt es schon seit ein paar Jahren.
Ich bin da hin und hergerissen. Mich nervt es sehr wenn kurz vor Schluss sämtliche Gebote gestrichen werden, wer Angst hat zu wenig zu bekommen soll halt einen höheren Startpreis machen. Andererseits tun mir die leid die nur etwas am Angebot ändern wollen und dabei falsch vorgehen (Gebote streichen und Auktion zu beenden ohne einen rechtfertigenden Grund nach Ebay-AGB).
Unerträglich die moralisierenden Rechtsausführungen der Anwälte der  Schäppchenjäger.

Ähnliches Geschäftsmodel ist bei offensichtlichen Fälschungen (z.B. sog Autobahngold) mitzubieten und dann ein Orginal zu fordern.


----------



## raundsi (2 Januar 2014)

Meinst Du sowas? Da ist sogar der Feingehalt 999 (OK, ein Krügerrand hat nur 916,666, aber wer weiß das schon) "Copy" steht ja nur im "kleingedruckten":

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-UNZE-KRUGE...?pt=DE_Münzen_Edelmetalle&hash=item1c3a9928e4


----------



## raundsi (2 Januar 2014)

Hab mich noch ein bisschen eingelesen, es gibt bei ebay tatsächlich die Spezies der "Abbruchjäger". Nach ebay-AGB ist nämlich bei einem Abbruch der Höchstbietende zunächst einmal Vertragspartner, ein Abbruch ist nur in genau definierten Ausnahmefällen möglich.

Die Lösung des Problems ist wohl, wenn man abbrechen will, erst einmal einen Freund ein hohes Gebot setzen zu lassen. 

Aber es werden wie immer genug unerfahrene Leute über den Tisch gezogen, wie soll es auch anders sein.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (2 Januar 2014)

War es nötig, das leidige Thema hier rüber zu tragen? Man kann sich doch bei AH anmelden und dort mitschwofeln oder nicht?


----------



## BenTigger (2 Januar 2014)

Tja, kann man nicht, wenn man da nicht reinschaut, nichts davon mitbekommt und dort auch nicht angemeldet ist.
Und... haben die da ein © auf das Thema?


----------



## raundsi (2 Januar 2014)

Eben. Das Forum hier ist wohl (auch) zur Aufklärung, und wenn der Thread hier nur einen davon abhält, unbedacht auf "Auktion Abbrechen" zu clicken, hat sichs doch schon gelohnt, oder?


----------



## BenTigger (2 Januar 2014)

Vor allem da dies auch ein Thema im weiteren Sinne des Computerbetrugs ist. Und wie nennt sich dieses Forum noch?


----------



## Teleton (2 Januar 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> Meinst Du sowas? Da ist sogar der Feingehalt .....


Eher sowas, wobei ich mit dem Verkäufer kein Mitleid habe, der weiß genau dass er eine Fälschung verkauft.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Goldarmband-...Uhren_Schmuck_Echtschmuck&hash=item3cda73a703

Auf seine Einschränkung kann er sich m.E. wegen Arglist nicht berufen 





> KEINE GARANTIE/GEWÄHRLEISTUNG UND SPÄTERE REKLAMATIONEN.


Zudem sind Stempel auf Fälschungen verboten, also kann ich echte Ware verlangen.


----------



## raundsi (2 Januar 2014)

Krass, das Armband hat 1.400€ Materialwert...

Ich habe mal einen Versuch gemacht und auf 6 aktuelle Samsung-Handys, die ganz frisch eingestellt waren, einen mittleren 2-stelligen Betrag gesetzt. Einer hat tatsächlich zurückgezogen, bei den anderen war ich schnell überboten...
wenns jetzt meine Art wäre, irgendwelche Kiddies mit Anwälten zu jagen, könnte ichs direkt machen *g* Mal nach dem Grund gefragt habe ich trotzdem, ich berichte.

Aber es sieht schon danach aus, mit einer Prise Skrupellosigkeit und einem schmerzfreien Anwalt kann man immer noch phantastisch Geld verdienen...


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (2 Januar 2014)

das sind u.a. Jurastudenten. Die Nummer kursiert unter denen seit Jahren. Besonders perfide Mitglieder der Bande bieten und drohen dann mit einem anderen acc. vor möglichen Abmahnungen, damit der verschreckte Anbieter seine Auktion löscht.


----------

